# DOCKS. DECKS. SEAWALLS. SALVAGE!!



## brandons marine construction (Jan 29, 2009)

WE SPECIALIZE IN CUSTOM MARINE PROJECTS FROM BUILDING YOU A DOCK WITH EVERY ASPECT YOU HAVE EVER DREAMED OF TO REPLACING ONE PILING. I AM A FOURTH GENERATION MARINE CONTRACTOR THAT HAS MADE CHANGES FOR THE BETTER TO MAKE SURE YOUR STRUCTURE WILL LAST A LIFETIME.

BRANDON MIREE (850)-200-2295


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

this guy has 3 different accounts with a total of about 20 post, all but 1 or 2 of his post are about his company



spammer? i believe so. not to mention wades been deleting this guys post all day because he post the same thing in several different sections


----------

